# blue



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

today the dushi x Mac litter was born. See the nice bue striped ones. 7 m- 4 f. ) 4 blue males and 2 blue f., so more blue than dark brindle.
We where very curious what the colours would be, knowing Dushi caries the "blue-gen" and having black roots in Ronnie Verbeek. (Mac as well as Dushi go back to Ronnie.)
All pups are blindle though.. ( the blue and dark ones )


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice and good luck.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

My guess would be straight blue or blue brindle similar to what you see in sighthounds and pits. It's also possible it's a light brindle similar to the charcoal color on incorrect colored labs. Really I'd just wait to see what the leather and eye color turn out to be.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Will be interesting to see how they look as they get bigger. Mice shiny looking litter!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats Selena they're great looking pups. Best of luck with them.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Melissa we know how it will look, Dushi is a kown blue gen carrier. Her 1st litter also had blues in it (light and fark blue brindles).

What dick meant was, that this litter theoretically could give brindles, mals, black mals and blues (if male also was blue carrier, what was't known t'till today). So it was a suprise which colours would be born.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Blue is a black dilute in dutchies/mals. I like it. I know it's not preferred, but it's really pretty. Plus, it never stopped 'em from working. One of my favorite dogs is Metcalf's Balzac - blue mali monster. 

Because it's dilute, the eyes and the leather 'should' be lighter too.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

always wanted a blue dutchie


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

forgot to say good luck


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Selena there is one big thing wrong with those pups!!!!!!!


THERE NOT AT MY HOUSE !!! HAHAHAHAH

no really nice looking bunch ya got there :lol:


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the healthy litter.
Love the look of the blues.
Will be fun to follow the color developement as they grow.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations on the litter. Nice to see how the colour mystery is resolved (I remember your colour question from another forum )


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Melissa we know how it will look, Dushi is a kown blue gen carrier. Her 1st litter also had blues in it (light and fark blue brindles).
> 
> What dick meant was, that this litter theoretically could give brindles, mals, black mals and blues (if male also was blue carrier, what was't known t'till today). So it was a suprise which colours would be born.


Do you got any pics of Dushi's first litter now that were blue, or any pics of random adult blues, its always interesting to me see how much of the recessive color kept or faded out. THere so blue/grey looking as pups and I haven't really seen one keep it as they get older as they looked as pups.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> or any pics of random adult blues


Here's one blue I know:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Light coloured blue female from 1st litter










Dark blue male out the litter is quatro from Lique, pics at her fb.
Copy and paste doesnt work for me right now, edit pic of martha is quatro.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So any health issues like allergies with the blue? I haven't seen a blue Mal in person (nor a blue Dutchie), but I remember hearing there was more problems with allergies.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> So any health issues like allergies with the blue? I haven't seen a blue Mal in person (nor a blue Dutchie), but I remember hearing there was more problems with allergies.


 nope! Same like the dark brindle ones.

I think you´re thinking about blue dobes which sometimes has this problems- at least I heard they sometimes have-? I don´t think it´s colour related (at least not in Mals or Dutchies) but bloodline related.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

From Liques Working Dogs:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are gorgeous dogs. 

Harry that dog doesn't leave me asking "wheres the beef?" :twisted:


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah amazing, real eye candy


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That blue/blue brindle really is quite striking. Congrats on your new litter Selena.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So are you happy producing lots of blue puppies ar are you trying to breed out the blue?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> So are you happy producing lots of blue puppies ar are you trying to breed out the blue?


Neutral, we're not specifecally (sp)for blue, but don't mind if there are blues in the litter. We know Dushi carries blue so it can happen in her litters, we didn't know Mac was carrying it though. Theoretically this litter could give brindle, fawn, black and blue (if Mac carried it).

Theoretically the next litter (Pebbles x MR Bunker) could give brindles and blue brindlEs if Pebbles is carrier of blue. We know Bunker does give blues.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

blue is no different from black other than being a recessive. the only potential problem w/it is that once a dog IS blue, (bb) it can't produce a dominant (true) black (BB) anymore, even if bred to a BB dog, all pups would be Bb - so breeding those blue dogs dogs for the wrong reason (say, higher prices for "rare blue" pups as one posted stated) allows the recessive to become very prevalent very quickly if the color were to become a catchy trend. in theory, if enough people jumped on the trend you could create a gene pool incapable of producing BB dogs anymore.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice. We get blues sometimes too when concentrated Zodt is in the ped. Never had any health problems associated with the blue color. We are not breeding for it or against it either. It is in the lines we are using so we get it on occassion.

Best of luck on your new litter. Love the substance and quality of your dogs via pixs and videos. Any of your dogs in SoCal?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@debbie, no at least as far as i can remember.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats Selena on your new litter. Cheers.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder if I'll get any to pop up again in the litter we've got coming.. 

Pups look great!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Dobermans also throw blue (black dilution) but also a fawn (brown dilution). Blue Dobes are more prone to skin problems and also tend to have weaker immune systems. Fawns didnt seem to have it as much as the Blues. 
Wether this is true of blues in all breeds or not I am not sure, but in Dobermans there are health issues.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Dobermans also throw blue (black dilution) but also a fawn (brown dilution). Blue Dobes are more prone to skin problems and also tend to have weaker immune systems. Fawns didnt seem to have it as much as the Blues.
> Wether this is true of blues in all breeds or not I am not sure, but in Dobermans there are health issues.


Color is not healthrelated with blue KNPV mals and DS, as Selena already stated.
Some sort of specific health issues are more bloodline/related` in the KNPV. (like missing molars for instance...)

Dick


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Christopher Jones said:


> Dobermans also throw blue (black dilution) but also a fawn (brown dilution). Blue Dobes are more prone to skin problems and also tend to have weaker immune systems. Fawns didnt seem to have it as much as the Blues.
> Wether this is true of blues in all breeds or not I am not sure, but in Dobermans there are health issues.


I have seen the same issue in the blues in Malinois. Not all of them, but then it's not true in every blue Dobe either, I had a blue many years ago who had a great coat and no health issues. In the Malinois it seems to be something that shows up once the dog is an adult, 3-4ish, the majority I've personally seen have had some level of skin problems, and a couple have had some pretty major skin and/or immune system issues. I know at least one of my dogs carries blue because she's produced it before, but I'm trying to avoid it in my breedings and am on the fence regarding what I'll do if I get a blue pup. 

From talking to DS breeders it doesn't seem to be an issue in the blue DS, I have to wonder if the brindle has something to do with it.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Color is not healthrelated with blue KNPV mals and DS, as Selena already stated.
> Some sort of specific health issues are more bloodline/related` in the KNPV. (like missing molars for instance...)
> 
> Dick


And that could be correct. There are breeds with the blue colour like Weimaraner's who dont have skin or immune problems. I just know its very common in Blue Dobies.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Megan Bays said:


> I wonder if I'll get any to pop up again in the litter we've got coming..
> 
> Pups look great!


Not likely, blacks and brindles.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> And that could be correct. There are breeds with the blue colour like Weimaraner's who dont have skin or immune problems. I just know its very common in Blue Dobies.


I know, and what we've been told with some blue "pit's" also. But then again was there the discusion if it was the the colour or bloodline...

Dick


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess its just me, but I think they are not as good looking as regular black or brindle, they kinda look like they were rolling around in dirt or ash and need to be washed off


if they were really blue like a weimeriener that would be a lot different 




good thing working dog people dont care


----------

